

Why browsers, compilers, DB engines, 3d engines etc considered high level? - z3phyr

Why are only OS kernels and firmware considered low level? Why not the above mentioned?&lt;p&gt;These above mentioned apps can in no way be client-user apps, as they are closer to the hardware, requiring very high optimizations for performance and generally tougher nut to crack!
======
ankurdhama
High/Low level is a relative concept. So something is high level as compared
to something else or low level compared to some other thing.

